# My Hst Experiment



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

With the encouragement of Twin Peak and Scotty the Body, I am going to journal my HST Experiment. This link has great info on HST. http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html 

Let me preface that I am not a big guy or professional BB but, hopefully the information will be beneficial. 

The jest of HST is simple, work everybody part three times a week. There are some principles to keep in mind
1. Rep ranges- you perform 15 reps per set for two weeks followed by 10 reps per set for two weeks followed by 5 reps per set for two weeks, followed by one week of rest.
2. You need to know your 15, 10, and 5 set max before you begin your HST cycle. You will always end a two week cycle at your max weight.
3. You will always add incremental weight to every workout over the two week rep range cycle.
3. To start a two week cycle, you need to work backwards. Take your max weight, lets say 200 lbs. and decrease by 10 lbs per workout. So, your two week 15 rep cycle would be 150, 160, 170, 180, 190, and 200 lbs. Then you start your 10 rep cycle and so on.
4. Finally when you have completed your total  HST cycle and have rested for one week for "Strategic Deconditioning", all you will need to do is increase all poundages from your first HST Cycle by 5-10 pounds and start your second HST cycle. As you can see, every workout builds upon each other and every cycle builds upon each other.

This may all sound confusing but, hopefully my journal will clear up the issue and the link obviously does a great job detailing the workout. 

Information that I hope to provide every two weeks:

Pre-Photos (I'll show you my November...BOOOOO... and the present so you have a reference)
My Weight
My Body Fat
Measurments from Waist, Chest, Thigh, Calf, Bicep, Forearms
Some diet information, (please help me here!!!)
Supplement information

Any imput from you all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok, I went to the gym and got my 15, 10, and 5 rep max for each exercise. Below is my Max and I will start posting my workouts on Monday when I start my first cycle. I will also post my pre-cycle stats and photos on monday.  

And by the way, no laughing at my pathetic numbers, if these look bad you should have seen them back in May.


Exerciese            15            10               5
Squat                  235          255             275
Stiff Leg DL         135          155             175 (First time ever)
Chest                  205          225             255
Dips                     15             25              45
Rows (Hammer)   188         205             238
Shrugs(Hammer)  275         315             325
Bis(BB)                   75           85               95 (I suck at bis)
Tri (Push downs)  145         155             165
Calf (Seated)         90          115            135
Abs                         I only work ABS once Weekly 

My goal is to take only Protien Powder and Creatine as my supps and Have a good diet (help desprately needed). I would like to be up to 195 by years end (Currently at 175.)

What is the best method to post the workouts as a post or as a excel spread sheet?


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 15, 2003)

*Photos as of start date 1/20/03*

Here are my beginning photos, again, no laughing, we all start somewhere.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 15, 2003)

*back*

back


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 15, 2003)

*leg*

my pathetic legs


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking forward to watching this.  I will try HST at some point.  Probably at the same time I do my first CKD diet.

Good luck!

P.S.  You've got a nice start.  Some background info (how long been training, what type, etc) will be helpful in evaluating this program.  Keep posting the weights for us to see as well.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 20, 2003)

OK, My first day of HST. Most exercises will increase by 5lbs a workout. I did this so the initial workouts in the 15 rep range would be challenging.

Exercise        Set        Reps        Weight
Squat             2            15             210
SLDL               2           15              135
Bench             2           15              185
Dips                1           15                15
Chins              1           15                15
Rows              2            15             158
Arnold Press   1           15              35's
Shrugs            2           15              225
Curls               2           15                70
Tri Pushdown  2           15              120
Calf raise         2           15                70
ABS                 Will work on Wednesday

The workout was actually moderatly intese with a decent burn.
Anxious to see the results at 14 Weeks (2 Complete Cycles)


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 20, 2003)

Good luck man! Stay focused on the goal!


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 20, 2003)

I took my updated measurements for reference: (no giggles please)

Neck: 16
Chest 42.5
Arms: 15.5
Forearms: 11
Thigh: 22.5
Calf: 14.5
Waist 33.75

Weight: 174

I'll repost on a weekly basis.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> P.S.  You've got a nice start.  Some background info (how long been training, what type, etc) will be helpful in evaluating this program.  Keep posting the weights for us to see as well.



Bump.

Also, what plan are you doing?  14 weeks equals what?  Two 6 week cycles with 2 weeks off in between?  What rep ranges?  

Are you training MWF?


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 21, 2003)

Twin,

I training 15 rep cycyle for two weeks, 10 rep cycle for two, 5 rep cycle for two, with a week off for deconditioning. (14 total weeks)

I figure that two total cycyles shoudl give a indication on the value of HST.

I do train MWF.

Also, I trying to increase my protein intake to 1.5g per lb.
Although I would like to cut, my main goal is to gain muscle during this exercies.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 22, 2003)

My workout for the day. I will rotate a couple of exercised to have variance in the work. Can I just say that 15 reps suck. If nothing else, it really builds endurance.


Exercise Set Reps Weight
Squat 2 15 215
SLDL 2 15 145
Bench 2 15 190
Dips 1 15 15
Chins 1 15 15
Rows 2 15 163
Military 2 15 95
Shrugs 2 15 235
Curls 2 15 75
Tri Extensions 2 15 80
Calf raise (standing) 2 15 215

Weight 173. - Need to eat more I guess.


----------



## ragingbull (Feb 11, 2003)

Just wanted everyone to know that I'm still doing the HST workout. I've been too busy the last three weeks to post the workouts but I plan on getting caught up in the next day or two. 

By the way, For Sale By Owner sucks. While it's true you make more money in your home, you spend alot of time in the process.


----------

